# 5 hp rated pressure switch



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

So I'm sure y'all are familiar with these little pressure switches that go on air compressors, yes? Just a DPST switch rated 2 hp @ 240V 1-phase to turn the compressor motor on and off. I think it's operating psi is like 175 or something like that. You can get them from just about anywhere.

Anyone know where to find a heavier duty version rated up to, say, 5 hp?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe use it to operate one of these if you have a tight budget.

http://www.galco.com/buy/ABB/DP30C2...NjnhrLA2scCFQ2QHwodwe0HCA&kpid=DP30C2P-1-ABBG


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, the one pictured is about as heavy as they get. Other than that, use it as a pilot device and switch a relay as suggested.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The old Furnas pressure switches had a version that went to 5HP 240V single phase, if that's what you meant. Those are now sold by Hubbell Industrial Controls. 

http://www.hubbell-icd.com/general/100P-PressureSwitches.pdf


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

My compressor at home has a switch just like that rated 5hp @240v. I should have a look at it next time Im home.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Double check to make sure you don't need one with an unloader valve also. You can tell it has an unloader if you see a small airline running to the pressure switch. My home air compressor uses that Sq D style pressure switch with an integral unloader.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I forgot I posted this. Thanks for the info, y'all.

Found one like this sitting on a shelf somewhere and threw it in there - works great. Rated 5 hp @ 240 single phase, and it's got a built-in overload device too. High pressure limit and operating differential are adjustable.


----------

